# appli note ne s'affiche pas



## masterjohn (6 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

L'appli "note" ne s'affiche pas quand je clique dessus… i-phone 6 avec iOS 9.
Merci d'avance


----------



## macfredx (21 Décembre 2016)

Elle ne s'affiche pas du tout ou elle s'ouvre et quitte aussitôt ?
Si c'est la deuxième option, ça m'est arrivé, j'ai effacé Note et je l'ai ré-installée, depuis c'est OK.


----------



## J83 (23 Décembre 2016)

Avec iOS 9 il me semble que c'est impossible de supprimer les applications d'origine.


----------

